# Biden's student loan handouts/forgiveness



## lifter6973 (Aug 24, 2022)

This is the kind of shit Democrats do that make me want to vomit and smack them just as much as I want to vomit and smack GQP Trumpers when I hear their stupidity.

I love the if you make less than 125k/year single or 250k/year married you qualify for 10K relief or 30K (if you got the pell grant).  If you make more than 80k single and you can't pay back your student loans, you need a fucking budgeting course.

Another Democratic handout plan on the backs of taxpayers. Take the band-aid off for these young borrowers and make them accountable for their reckless spending while they are currently holding out for a management position for the last 2 years out of college and demand a 200k salary but will not pay back their loans.

Anywho, I think this sucks and I really think it sucks for anyone who made the decision they could not afford college and then see this shit.


----------



## TomJ (Aug 24, 2022)

Student loan forgiveness is so idiotic. 

However, I'm not gonna complain if they want to make my loans disappear. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 24, 2022)

Part of the issue is they offer courses to train and prepare you for a job that pays 25K a year but the debt incurred doing it is 80K+. The kids are so dumb they do not research what that job pays or what the demand is for the job you are studying for. My buddies sister spent 110K going to FSU for a masters in Music, she is now a part time librarian. My nephew whet to UF for sports management. I asked him what are your odds of getting a job in this field when he first started school, he said it will be fine because he really wants to do it because he loves sports, I said good luck. The closest he got was Bat boy for the rays 1 season, he now sells cars for KIA. People should not go to college for jobs that pay less than 60K per year and have many openings across the country. If you make the choice to borrow the money, you should pay it back Period!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 24, 2022)

I'd rather see them helping out the little guys (student loan holders) than the massive corporations (chip manufacturers, banks, amazon and musk) and foreign entities (ukraine, pakistan).

So basically fuck all the handouts, but if they're gonna do it at least help out the lower and middle class.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 24, 2022)

Pay my bills


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 24, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> This is the kind of shit Democrats do that make me want to vomit and smack them just as much as I want to vomit and smack GQP Trumpers when I hear their stupidity.
> 
> I love the if you make less than 125k/year single or 250k/year married you qualify for 10K relief or 30K (if you got the pell grant).  If you make more than 80k single and you can't pay back your student loans, you need a fucking budgeting course.
> 
> ...


Are you ever happy???? What can the government do to make you happy? 🤣


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 24, 2022)

I love making my estimated quarterly tax payments, knowing my contribution is going towards another enabled millennial's Tesla.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 24, 2022)

I won't protest for it but if it all disappeared I wouldn't bitch until my SSI is gone. But it's a 50/50 it would be there for me anyway 😂 it's got to come from somewhere unless these bankers just woke up all generous 😂


----------



## shackleford (Aug 24, 2022)

I suggest they take all that money, and use it to fix the already broken education system. And fix the scam they call college. 

My education was through a college, but I got a certificate. It was significantly cheaper that way, and the end result is the same, I have the knowledge and skills to do my job. I could literally have a degree right now, all I need to do is pay the cost of college credit. Its essentially, write a check and we'll give you a degree, no extra education required because I've already done it.

Also, they make you pay for and waste your time on diversity classes. Regardless of major, its a thing now. Fuck That. 

You wanna blow a gasket? Go onto these college websites and see what organizations are automatically given money from your college tuition. See who you are supporting without being given a choice.

Scam-o Blam-o.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 24, 2022)

I think the bank should have to eat the loan on a bad investment like a $150,000 liberal arts degree. Not me. When I saw the girl with a bone in her nose and purple hair, I knew she was a bad investment.


----------



## shackleford (Aug 24, 2022)

Nothing's free. Somebody always pays.

These fucks dont care as long as they arent paying.

But they dont want to fix the root problem. They just want the taxpayers to handle the burden of supporting the brainwashing organizations masquarading as "higher education".


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 24, 2022)

More fucking liberal bullshit to get voters


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 24, 2022)

Another know nothing blue haired fuck gets a free ride


----------



## shackleford (Aug 24, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Another know nothing blue haired fuck gets a free ride


its not free. its sponsored by brobundy.


----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 24, 2022)

Where were these pussies when I had my income tax refund offset six straight years while my kids were small and every dollar counted?

You gotta pay to play motherfuckers.  You took out the loan, pay it back.  I'd like to throw my hat in the ring to be a hired goon.  I can go through the Old Fourth Ward and knee cap yuppies who aren't paying their loans.

Not Yuppies.  I meant hipsters.  The fedora wearing dick sucks


----------



## shackleford (Aug 24, 2022)

But hey, this really isnt any different than having to pay the school taxes, even though you decide to homeschool.

I imagine people homeschool or pay for private school because they arent happy with the public education? Makes sense, vote with your dollars right? Except they still take your money just the same.

ok, im done ranting. i got fired up for a minute. I'm coming back down.


----------



## Monsterlabstore (Aug 24, 2022)

They've been printing money since we left the gold standard.  So this doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Iron-Dink (Aug 24, 2022)

another 3-billion today to ukraine. they must really have some dirt on ole senile joe and his crack-head son. meanwhile, food shortages, supply chain issues, homeless vets, 5 million illegals. both parties are dirt-bags, but liberals really flew the coop of crazy.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 24, 2022)

Fuck ‘em all in the butt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Are you ever happy???? What can the government do to make you happy? 🤣


I didn't want you to think I was one sided 
I actually should read the fine print because it isn't always as simple as the headlines make it seem.
I really wanted to gauge opinion. I will admit when I am being shortsighted and kind of wanted to see the argument for and against here.
But to answer your question, no, I'm generally never happy anyway. The two party system is failing us.

Edit: To make me happy, the govt would have to do what @FlyingPapaya said, pay all my bills.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 24, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I didn't want you to think I was one sided
> I actually should read the fine print because it isn't always as simple as the headlines make it seem.
> I really wanted to gauge opinion. I will admit when I am being shortsighted and kind of wanted to see the argument for and against here.
> But to answer your question, no, I'm generally never happy anyway. The two party system is failing us.
> ...


Just your bills or everyone's bills?


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Just your bills or everyone's bills?


Well, you said make ME happy. I suppose everyone here would work though except Presser and the other trolls.


----------



## shackleford (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Test_subject (Aug 24, 2022)

The forgiveness deal is 100% about the federal government using your money to buy votes for the midterms. 

They haven’t fixed anything. Tuition still costs what it did yesterday. People are still going to go into debt to go to school… If they really wanted to help and not just buy votes, they’d change the predatory student loan system.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 24, 2022)

Now that school is free, would anyone like to sign up for intro to Internet fighting 101? 

There's also:

Doxxing 202

Course description: in today's modern internet fight, technological advancements in software have made it possible to capitalize on your opponent "getting caught slipping." We'll teach your reverse internet photo search techniques to find them blackmail their family. 

Instructor: TBD 

Cost: free...to you, anyway. 

Photoshop 241

Course description: 

Are your nipples in the wrong place? Well, not anymore. Need a bigger peen for your ab shots? Gotcha covered. Nobody is perfect. But at iWarrior university, you'll learn to airbrush that keg into a 6-pack. 

Alternate spelling 611 (prerequisites PS 241) 

F*** this f****** place I'm out of here you pieces of monkey s***!!! Has this ever happened to you? You're trying to e-storm out, and the Internet police cramp your style? Not any more mother fvcker. Sh;t just got real. And you can be too. 

Acronyms 680

CD: ACAB? FVCK12. MAGA BLM BOA FWIW IIRC. MS-13 WWJD? Take this class. That's what. 

This is but a taste of all I offer. PM for details.


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 24, 2022)

Joliver said:


> PM for details.



PM Sent


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 24, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Now that school is free, would anyone like to sign up for intro to Internet fighting 101?
> 
> There's also:
> 
> ...


Do you offer any remedial classes? I'm pretty slow and I didn't do so hot on my E-fighting standardized tests.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 24, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Now that school is free, would anyone like to sign up for intro to Internet fighting 101?
> 
> There's also:
> 
> ...



Im always impressed by the time you dedicate to your frivolities.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 24, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Do you offer any remedial classes? I'm pretty slow and I didn't do so hot on my E-fighting standardized tests.



Heck yes we do. We'll enroll you in *IRL Threats 098* and have you sending your armed opponents to meet up in prohibited zones--practically guaranteeing their incarceration...and the Internet "dub" (the win) for YOU.  



silentlemon1011 said:


> Im always impressed by the time you dedicate to your frivolities.



I know it's hard to believe, but I'm actually a fairly poor employee. 😐


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 24, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Heck yes we do. We'll enroll you in *IRL Threats 098* and have you sending your armed opponents to meet up in prohibited zones--practically guaranteeing their incarceration...and the Internet "dub" (the win) for YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's hard to believe, but I'm actually a fairly poor employee. 😐


Pm sent!


----------



## shackleford (Aug 24, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Now that school is free, would anyone like to sign up for intro to Internet fighting 101?
> 
> There's also:
> 
> ...


I'm only interested if you accredited through the aclu.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 24, 2022)

shackleford said:


> I'm only interested if you accredited through the aclu.



Our staff of two is half of their 5 million Twitter followers. So....yes!


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 24, 2022)

I feel like an idiot for paying my own way through college....


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 24, 2022)

Monsterlabstore said:


> They've been printing money since we left the gold standard.  So this doesn't surprise me.


You’re a source not member get back to your fucking thread


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Aug 25, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I feel like an idiot for paying my own way through college....


Let this be a lesson to you


----------



## CJ (Aug 25, 2022)

I saw this posted elsewhere...


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Aug 25, 2022)

Yeah this makes perfect sense, let's give the people stupid enough to spend 6 years in college so they could get a degree in gender studies $10k of the tax payers money but at the same time deny loans to people that have been employed for decades that want to go to a non accredited school to get to the next level.  Yeah Joe that sounds like a great plan.  I expect to 10x what I spent on education in the last year but since it's not an accredited school I don't qualify for any of those loans so it's impossible to benefit from any of the stupid shit the libs do.  

Slic.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Aug 25, 2022)

I know someone that took out over $100k in loans that got a job paying $36k a year.  About a decade later she's up to $43k a year.  Do people not look at what their degree is going to get them once they get out of college?  When I paid for training this past year I looked at what the training cost, what other people were making that completed the training, talked to at least a dozen people in the industry to find out what they were making and how long it took to get there, and ultimately based the decision on the possible bump in pay vs cost of training.  I'm happy with my decision and that $10k would completely pay for it and give me enough to buy a decent car.  

Slic.


----------



## CJ (Aug 25, 2022)

slicwilly2000 said:


> I know someone that took out over $100k in loans that got a job paying $36k a year.  About a decade later she's up to $43k a year.  Do people not look at what their degree is going to get them once they get out of college?  When I paid for training this past year I looked at what the training cost, what other people were making that completed the training, talked to at least a dozen people in the industry to find out what they were making and how long it took to get there, and ultimately based the decision on the possible bump in pay vs cost of training.  I'm happy with my decision and that $10k would completely pay for it and give me enough to buy a decent car.
> 
> Slic.


You mean you actually did a cost benefit analysis? Some of these kids don't even understand the concept.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 25, 2022)

I once met a barista at Starbucks who stated that she could not get a decent job with her Master's Degree in Liberal Arts, had to live at home, and still barely made enough money to cover her student loans.  I asked her why she didn't pick a degree that was more in demand, and you'd swear I insulted her or something.

Sure, I have an accounting degree with an extensive IT background, so I always managed to make decent money once I got past the first two years to become a licensed CPA.  Nurses are essentially writing their own tickets right now, along with a few other professions.  I can't say I ever saw a huge demand for someone who had a Master's Degree in Liberal Arts...  Maybe they could be used in HR, which I deem borderline useless anyway...  Hell if I know...


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 25, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I once met a barista at Starbucks who stated that she could not get a decent job with her Master's Degree in Liberal Arts, had to live at home, and still barely made enough money to cover her student loans.  I asked her why she didn't pick a degree that was more in demand, and you'd swear I insulted her or something.
> 
> Sure, I have an accounting degree with an extensive IT background, so I always managed to make decent money once I got past the first two years to become a licensed CPA.  Nurses are essentially writing their own tickets right now, along with a few other professions.  I can't say I ever saw a huge demand for someone who had a Master's Degree in Liberal Arts...  Maybe they could be used in HR, which I deem borderline useless anyway...  Hell if I know...


Are you telling me I shouldn't have gotten my $85k medieval literature degree on a loan!? 😂


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 25, 2022)

Ex had a friend that had a degree in archeology and saw so much value in it, she pursued her master's.  Yet somehow, she was never happy with the work she managed to find and always saw fit to blame men, toxic masculinity, and misogyny for her predicament.  Color me just absolutely shocked that quality archeology jobs aren't plentiful.  But really, probably the closest she'll ever get to a bone.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Aug 25, 2022)

CJ said:


> You mean you actually did a cost benefit analysis? Some of these kids don't even understand the concept.



Absolutely.  I compared what I was going to spend on training to the possible and realistic bump in pay.  People need to do that before majoring in something that pays shitty.  I have a plan of what training I'm going to take each year for the next 3 to 5 years and what I can expect to get out of it financially.  I have known people that went to a top school then majored in something that paid well only to find out later that there is a ceiling as to what they can make.  I think we need to publicize this information in high school so people stop doing dumb shit.  When I was in high school I knew that the career I wanted started at $85k which was quite a bit over 20 years ago.  I knew that it could be expected to make around $160k within 5 to 7 years.  What I didn't know was how boring that job was which made me switch my major a few times.  In the real world after college everyone I know that goes out of pocket to pay for additional training does it on the basis of what they'll get out of the training and what kind of pay increase they can expect.  In my case it's a pretty significant increase over what I currently make as well as a couple other factors.

Slic.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Aug 25, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Ex had a friend that had a degree in archeology and saw so much value in it, she pursued her master's.  Yet somehow, she was never happy with the work she managed to find and always saw fit to blame men, toxic masculinity, and misogyny for her predicament.  Color me just absolutely shocked that quality archeology jobs aren't plentiful.  But really, probably the closest she'll ever get to a bone.



LOL.  Sounds like so many people I know.  I never understood the motivation to blame others for all your problems.  I know plenty of men that are always blaming others for their problems.  The ones I think sound the dumbest are the ones that scapegoat the jews.  I know one guy that's been on a downward spiral for like the last 20 years and he blames the jews for every last problem he has including why he wasn't able to get hired in the field he wanted post college.  Many of these people that choose stupid majors are constantly blaming others for why they can't get hired at XYZ at salary ABC.  

Slic.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 25, 2022)

slicwilly2000 said:


> Absolutely.  I compared what I was going to spend on training to the possible and realistic bump in pay.  People need to do that before majoring in something that pays shitty.  I have a plan of what training I'm going to take each year for the next 3 to 5 years and what I can expect to get out of it financially.  I have known people that went to a top school then majored in something that paid well only to find out later that there is a ceiling as to what they can make.  I think we need to publicize this information in high school so people stop doing dumb shit.  When I was in high school I knew that the career I wanted started at $85k which was quite a bit over 20 years ago.  I knew that it could be expected to make around $160k within 5 to 7 years.  What I didn't know was how boring that job was which made me switch my major a few times.  In the real world after college everyone I know that goes out of pocket to pay for additional training does it on the basis of what they'll get out of the training and what kind of pay increase they can expect.  In my case it's a pretty significant increase over what I currently make as well as a couple other factors.
> 
> Slic.


I agree. I don't remember anyone talking about professional certification in High school. It was just pressure to get a degree. I think the professional certs I have obtained have led to the biggest pay increases I have gotten especially when paired with experience.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 25, 2022)

That is all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigun11 (Aug 25, 2022)

Part of the problem is that many of these kids have been taught from the time that they were born that they deserve to be happy and can do anything, be anything, as a matter of right. Because they think they have a right to it, they need not work for it or pay for it. Many of them look at people who do work for a living as being suckers, who deserve to get taken. They feel no remorse at all for doing it.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 25, 2022)

1bigun11 said:


> Part of the problem is that many of these kids have been taught from the time that they were born that they deserve to be happy and can do anything, be anything, as a matter of right. Because they think they have a right to it, they need not work for it or pay for it. Many of them look at people who do work for a living as being suckers, who deserve to get taken. They feel no remorse at all for doing it.



Nailed it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RISE (Aug 25, 2022)

All these kids that got these loans that are 100's of thousands of dollars, my question is, Where the fuck were the parents when they signed off on this shit?  All these kids were still living at home when they made this decision.  When I was about to graduate my parents sat me down and asked what I wanted to do and where I wanted to go for college.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 25, 2022)

RISE said:


> All these kids that got these loans that are 100's of thousands of dollars, my question is, Where the fuck were the parents when they signed off on this shit? All these kids were still living at home when they made this decision. When I was about to graduate my parents sat me down and asked what I wanted to do and where I wanted to go for college.



Very good point. Even worse though, some of the parents are the damn reason they got the loans. It’s funny how nobody will give a kid a loan for a business to start, but they’ll throw them endless money for college to pay back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Aug 25, 2022)

A lot of these kids who don't excel in school should seriously consider going to a Vocational Tech high school to learn a skill that can't be outsourced, basically for free. That's a nice card to have in your pocket.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 25, 2022)

CJ said:


> A lot of these kids who don't excel in school should seriously consider going to a Vocational Tech high school to learn a skill that can't be outsourced, basically for free. That's a nice card to have in your pocket.


Two things I considered recently were opening a Window Tint/Detail place or potentially getting certified for HVAC and starting an HVAC business.  The Tint/Detail is somewhat economy dependent but EVERYONE needs HVAC people.


----------



## Iron-Dink (Aug 25, 2022)

One thing is for sure with liberals, they love losers and go out of their way to buy their future votes with bailouts, freebies, charity, welfare, etc  And the losers that liberals are, really eat it up.
Of course hard-working people who do the right thing, well their just domestic-terrorists.


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 25, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> That is all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This isn’t even a meme; it’s an actual picture.


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 25, 2022)

CJ said:


> A lot of these kids who don't excel in school should seriously consider going to a Vocational Tech high school to learn a skill that can't be outsourced, basically for free. That's a nice card to have in your pocket.


Damn straight. I have friends who are tradesmen who make into six figures and they have zero student loan debt.

Shit, they got PAID to go to trade school.

Unless you’re doing STEM, law (sorry @Joliver) or business, you’re probably just pissing your money away in university.  The juice isn’t worth the squeeze.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 25, 2022)

CJ said:


> A lot of these kids who don't excel in school should seriously consider going to a Vocational Tech high school to learn a skill that can't be outsourced, basically for free. That's a nice card to have in your pocket.



Unpopular and un-american opinion, here: 

The German school system is underrated. It flies in the face of "the American dream," but it has merit.

Schooling is set up in tiers and your track is decided by about age 10. 

1) gymnasium for the academic brightest. These kids will be tracked to doctoral and other post graduate options. The highest academic achievement options are available. 

2) Realschule for average kids. There's still plenty of potential, but you're certainly not going to get a professorship in mathematics. 

3) hauptschule for the lowest academic achievers. Generally these are slotted for vocations, etc. 

Academia isn't for everyone. The idea that it is ruins the value of a degree and makes the education system extremely expensive. 

It's a cruel world...but nothing is more cruel than having a $300k in debt from Vanderbilt for a degree in library "sciences."

Plus...you just can't have retards building nuclear reactors and doing heart surgery as a matter of principle...so it weeds that out too.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 25, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Unless you’re doing STEM, law (sorry @Joliver) or business, you’re probably just pissing your money away in university.  The juice isn’t worth the squeeze.



A law degree is trash!!!  You could never hope to convince me otherwise...and I'll take the argument to the flame forum.

I'll fight anyone who doesn't agree 100% to the letter with me.


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 25, 2022)

Joliver said:


> A law degree is trash!!!  You could never hope to convince me otherwise...and I'll take the argument to the flame forum.
> 
> I'll fight anyone who says otherwise.


_Lawyers _are trash. The degree itself sets you up to make bank. 

Hate the player not the game.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 25, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> _Lawyers _are trash. The degree itself sets you up to make bank.
> 
> Hate the player not the game.



It’s gotten my attorney about $35k from me the past two years lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joliver (Aug 25, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> _Lawyers _are trash. The degree itself sets you up to make bank.
> 
> Hate the player not the game.



I've seen an onlyfans "model" in a limited edition Ferrari. I can respect that....well, more than an attorney, anyway.

The study of law, the degree, and lawyers, etc...is the biggest scam ever.

The law should not be complex. It's a collection of rights and regulations that belong to, or are applicable to the citizen. It should be simple so that, which belongs to the citizen, can be defended by that individual without undue burden.

When you are accused of something (civil...anyway), you shouldn't have to pay $100,000 bucks to some jackal to survive when the system employs a full time prosecutor that you are taxed to pay to oppose you.

To a great degree, it once was this way. Then some asshole said, "hey man, there's good money in making laws extremely complex, absolutely incomprehensible, and so convoluted it can be a highly paid, full time job." This person is in hell. Right now. As we speak. Burning. Forever.

In summary, test is going to hell... probably.

Thank you.


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 25, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I've seen an onlyfans "model" in a limited edition Ferrari. I can respect that....well, more than an attorney, anyway.
> 
> The study of law, the degree, and lawyers, etc...is the biggest scam ever.
> 
> ...


I don’t disagree. Especially with the hell part.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 25, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I've seen an onlyfans "model" in a limited edition Ferrari. I can respect that....well, more than an attorney, anyway.
> 
> The study of law, the degree, and lawyers, etc...is the biggest scam ever.
> 
> ...



So fucking true 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joliver (Aug 25, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I don’t disagree. Especially with the hell part.



You sure you want that? 

The book of joliver chapter 2 verse 6: 

"For his wrath is satiated by fruit of the tree and cottage cheese ingestion."


----------



## CJ (Aug 25, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Unpopular and un-american opinion, here:
> 
> The German school system is underrated. It flies in the face of "the American dream," but it has merit.
> 
> ...


Everyone in the 90's onward had it drilled into their heads that they needed that college degree. Now a baccalaureate degree has become a glorified high school diploma, it's so watered down. It doesn't differentiate anyone.


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 25, 2022)

Joliver said:


> You sure you want that?
> 
> The book of joliver chapter 2 verse 6:
> 
> "For his wrath is satiated by fruit of the tree and cottage cheese ingestion."


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 25, 2022)

CJ said:


> Everyone in the 90's onward had it drilled into their heads that they needed that college degree. Now a baccalaureate degree has become a glorified high school diploma, it's so watered down. It doesn't differentiate anyone.



Experience and networking are everything. That’s my ish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joliver (Aug 25, 2022)

CJ said:


> Everyone in the 90's onward had it drilled into their heads that they needed that college degree. Now a baccalaureate degree has become a glorified high school diploma, it's so watered down. It doesn't differentiate anyone.



Yessir. After the great "phoenix online" debacle of the 2000s, the private sector underwent a transformation in vetting processes for potential hires. 

I'm old enough to remember the transition from "you have a degree--you're hired" to "you need to demonstrate a track record of success."


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 25, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Yessir. After the great "phoenix online" debacle of the 2000s, the private sector underwent a transformation in vetting processes for potential hires.
> 
> I'm old enough to remember the transition from "you have a degree--you're hired" to "you need to demonstrate a track record of success."


A lot of employers care more about where your degree is from than your marks. The most in-demand schools also happen to be the most expensive, of course.

I can’t help but think that the whole thing just might be a scam.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 25, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Another Democratic handout plan on the backs of taxpayers. Take the band-aid off for these young borrowers and make them accountable for their reckless spending while they are currently holding out for a management position for the last 2 years out of college and demand a 200k salary but will not pay back their loans.


Anyone who qualifies for that loan more than likely also received a participation trophy  at some point so they wouldn't cry or be offended. 

Hey I'm all for helping people,  but not at the cost of taking more from my measly paycheck. I worked full time and took 24 credits a semester, sure I was exhausted but I paid all my bills and tuition as I went. 



Okay, can I have a participation 🏆 now since I won't get any money back for working hard amd paying my way?  ... I'll wait! ✋️ 🤏


----------



## Stickler (Aug 25, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Part of the issue is they offer courses to train and prepare you for a job that pays 25K a year but the debt incurred doing it is 80K+. The kids are so dumb they do not research what that job pays or what the demand is for the job you are studying for. My buddies sister spent 110K going to FSU for a masters in Music, she is now a part time librarian. My nephew whet to UF for sports management. I asked him what are your odds of getting a job in this field when he first started school, he said it will be fine because he really wants to do it because he loves sports, I said good luck. The closest he got was Bat boy for the rays 1 season, he now sells cars for KIA. People should not go to college for jobs that pay less than 60K per year and have many openings across the country. If you make the choice to borrow the money, you should pay it back Period!


And that has always been the case. Study something you "love" so it never feels like work in your professional career. 

Then you find out everything has been outsourced over seas so even IF you found SOMETHING,  you're no longer making what you thought you would to start


----------



## Stickler (Aug 25, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> The forgiveness deal is 100% about the federal government using your money to buy votes for the midterms.
> 
> They haven’t fixed anything. Tuition still costs what it did yesterday. People are still going to go into debt to go to school… If they really wanted to help and not just buy votes, they’d change the predatory student loan system.


To make it worse, there is no impact or affect on the institutions that charge for higher education, which means they can raise tuition rates and no one will be the wiser. Except those who just barely don't qualify and have to pay the latest "built in refund" tuition increase.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 25, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Now that school is free, would anyone like to sign up for intro to Internet fighting 101?
> 
> There's also:
> 
> ...


This is hilarious!  I wonder if I copied and pasted on social media if I would get a timeout?  Hmm.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 25, 2022)

Stickler said:


> This is hilarious!  I wonder if I copied and pasted on social media if I would get a timeout?  Hmm.


Joliver is a very special and unique being


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 25, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Joliver is a very special and unique being


Yeah, he's the smartest peanut in the turd.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 25, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I once met a barista at Starbucks who stated that she could not get a decent job with her Master's Degree in Liberal Arts, had to live at home, and still barely made enough money to cover her student loans.  I asked her why she didn't pick a degree that was more in demand, and you'd swear I insulted her or something.
> 
> Sure, I have an accounting degree with an extensive IT background, so I always managed to make decent money once I got past the first two years to become a licensed CPA.  Nurses are essentially writing their own tickets right now, along with a few other professions.  I can't say I ever saw a huge demand for someone who had a Master's Degree in Liberal Arts...  Maybe they could be used in HR, which I deem borderline useless anyway...  Hell if I know...


That's it, I'm reporting you to HR for a verbal warning. ⚠️ 🤚⚠️


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 25, 2022)

Stickler said:


> That's it, I'm reporting you to HR for a verbal warning. ⚠️ 🤚⚠️


I’d rather shit in my own mouth than talk to HR.

Bunch of soul-sucking harpies.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 25, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I’d rather shit in my own mouth than talk to HR.
> 
> Bunch of soul-sucking harpies.



Now that’s kinky 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 25, 2022)

What ever happened to your permanent record? That shit used to scare the crap out of me as a kid..todays punks don’t know about that torture they did to kids years ago


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 25, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> What ever happened to your permanent record? That shit used to scare the crap out of me as a kid..todays punks don’t know about that torture they did to kids years ago


They never mentioned that to me, probably because I didn’t give a shit enough to even finish highschool or show up


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 25, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> They never mentioned that to me, probably because I didn’t give a shit enough to even finish highschool or show up


I was tormented with it


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 25, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> I was tormented with it


They did it because they knew you cared.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 25, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> They did it because they knew you cared.


I was into wrestling back then they held that over me too


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 25, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> I was into wrestling back then they held that over me too


I was too but I got booted off the team.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 25, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I was too but I got booted off the team.


I liked school there were hot bitches and all my friends I just hated doing school work


----------



## GSgator (Aug 27, 2022)

These kids need to get there fat spoiled asses up and get there hands dirty . Completing a 5 year apprenticeship program and becoming a journeyman starts out at over 130k a year then it can progress to higher positions that pay up to 20% more . Up here most of the skill trades make around the same hourly  rate so it doesn’t matter what one chooses to do.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 27, 2022)

GSgator said:


> These kids need to get there fat spoiled asses up and get there hands dirty . Completing a 5 year apprenticeship program and becoming a journeyman starts out at over 130k a year then it can progress to higher positions that pay up to 20% more . Up here most of the skill trades make around the same hourly  rate so it doesn’t matter what one chooses to do.


Yeah who needs drs, scientists, teachers, etc.
These lazy bastards need to go to school to break their back for a living.


----------



## GSgator (Aug 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Yeah who needs drs, scientists, teachers, etc.
> These lazy bastards need to go to school to break their back for a living.


Oh my bad thought we were talking about worthless degrees . The professions you mentioned are worth there cost of the degrees needed.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 27, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Oh my bad thought we were talking about worthless degrees . The professions you mentioned are worth there cost of the degrees needed.


They get the student loan forgiveness as well.

I don’t care about the student loan forgiveness. I don’t think an 17 or 18year old should start their life out in debt because of school. 
My anger is toward the institutions that let this happen.


----------



## GSgator (Aug 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> They get the student loan forgiveness as well.
> 
> I don’t care about the student loan forgiveness. I don’t think an 17 or 18year old should start their life out in debt because of school.
> My anger is toward the institutions that let this happen.


It’s a fucked up system. If a bank won’t lend money for what they would think would be a bad business loan then the same principles should be practiced in loans taken  for degrees that will never pay for themselves  if not then allow bankruptcy to cancel out the loan for the bunk degrees and the universities have to eat the cost .


----------



## CJ (Aug 27, 2022)

Well I'm pissed that I now have someone else's student loan debt to pay for, but yet I don't get the advantage of their degree to help make my salary higher. 

Fukking asshole politicians.


----------



## CJ (Aug 27, 2022)

Yeah, let's take money from the working class people without their consent, and give it to the college educated who obviously need it more.  😡😡😡


----------



## CJ (Aug 27, 2022)

Rant over.... For now. 🤣


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> Well I'm pissed that I now have someone else's student loan debt to pay for, but yet I don't get the advantage of their degree to help make my salary higher.
> 
> Fukking asshole politicians.


no not politicians ....LIBERALS


----------



## Iron-Dink (Aug 27, 2022)

If liberals had brains, they would shit them out (like FlyingPapaya's Ma shit him out).
Terrible people.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 28, 2022)

Iron-Dink said:


> If liberals had brains, they would shit them out (like FlyingPapaya's Ma shit him out).
> Terrible people.


And you’re the peak of intelligence?


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Aug 28, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Yeah who needs drs, scientists, teachers, etc.
> These lazy bastards need to go to school to break their back for a living.



This may be why there are so many horrible doctors and teachers these days.  I had teachers in high school that were less intelligent than a squash.  When doctors are too incompetent to read blood work and take the appropriate course of action they should be fired.  We need to up the bar for doctors and teachers and stop giving the morons a diploma.

Slic.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 28, 2022)

slicwilly2000 said:


> This may be why there are so many horrible doctors and teachers these days.  I had teachers in high school that were less intelligent than a squash.  When doctors are too incompetent to read blood work and take the appropriate course of action they should be fired.  We need to up the bar for doctors and teachers and stop giving the morons a diploma.
> 
> Slic.


So many horrible doctors these days that people are living longer and horrible teachers that people are objectively more intelligent each generation


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Aug 28, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> So many horrible doctors these days that people are living longer and horrible teachers that people are objectively more intelligent each generation



That's why the primary care doctor I stopped seeing is less than 2 stars on google.  Vast majority of his reviews are 1 star.  He got a 1 star review from me.  Where is the data that people are "objectively more intelligent each generation."?  The local data here would suggest the opposite.  A significantly higher percentage was grade level reading and math 20 years ago than now.  

Slic.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 28, 2022)

slicwilly2000 said:


> That's why the primary care doctor I stopped seeing is less than 2 stars on google.  Vast majority of his reviews are 1 star.  He got a 1 star review from me.  Where is the data that people are "objectively more intelligent each generation."?  The local data here would suggest the opposite.  A significantly higher percentage was grade level reading and math 20 years ago than now.
> 
> Slic.


Yep your 1 dr. I see your education from years ago is paying off. How can anyone argue with your 1 dr with bad google reviews.
Seems you’re an idiot surrounded by idiots. Birds of a feather and all that


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 28, 2022)

Here’s why personal anecdote of retards with bias doesn’t matter









						A Cross-Temporal Meta-Analysis of Raven's Progressive Matrices: Age groups and developing versus developed countries
					

While many studies have investigated the rise in IQ over time in various countries, the present study attempts to fill the gap in the Flynn effect lit…




					www.sciencedirect.com


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Aug 28, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Yep your 1 dr. I see your education from years ago is paying off. How can anyone argue with your 1 dr with bad google reviews.
> Seems you’re an idiot surrounded by idiots. Birds of a feather and all that



I truly wish you were right and it was one doctor lol.  I have an thread on another board with the challenges I've had getting my doctor to treat that which blood work shows it's necessary.  I've seen 10 to 20 doctors in the last 8 years since my problem started and it was only a couple weeks ago I got one to give me a referral.  I have had to self treat many times in my life because I couldn't get the doctors to do anything.  I self medicate for most everything because the so called specialists are lousy.  They want me to believe it's the progression of my illness and it can't be reversed and I did reverse it without their help.  That tells me that they're too stupid or in my personal opinion "lazy" to do their job.  We need higher quality doctors coming out of medical school.  Finding a good one is like finding a diamond in a garbage dump.  


Slic.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 28, 2022)

Iron-Dink said:


> If liberals had brains, they would shit them out (like FlyingPapaya's Ma shit him out).
> Terrible people.


Aww he's got a crush on me


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 28, 2022)

Like any other loan, you took the loan, you fkn pay it back.  Student loan repayment program:  get your ass up and get a fkn job.  Somebody earlier said at least they're helping the lower and middle class.  Are you fkn kidding me?  The inflation and increased taxes to pay for all this shit are hurting them the most. 

I'm gonna drop this here.  This is something most people don't consider in all this wonderful NWO socialist bullshit.  Bundy can verify the truthfulness of this.  Mrs. BRICKS and the Jr BRICKS (now adults) are from Russia/Soviet Union.  They avoid interaction with most Russians in America.  Why?  Because most of the Russians are shady.  Not all, but very many.  Why?  Because in Russia you have to be to survive.  You don't live in Russia, you survive.  What does that have to do with America?  Well, I paid off my u dergrad student loans, my grad school was paid for through military service contractually.  Now we have gov handouts.  I paid for and jumped through all the hoops to immigrate my wife and kids correctly and legally.  Now we have an open southern border and illegal immigrants (call them what they are) getting....gov handouts.  What signal does this send to me?  What signal does this send to Americans to be responsible for themselves.  Shit's gonna get shady fellas.

PS:  Bundy...he ain't shady, he's my brother.








						Fbb' In Motion on Instagram: "Morning meditation 🧘‍♀️ quiet the mind, and the soul will speak."
					

Fbb' In Motion shared a post on Instagram: "Morning meditation 🧘‍♀️ quiet the mind, and the soul will speak.". Follow their account to see 7771 posts.




					www.instagram.com
				




Think is a thank you for bearing with my rant.  Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Iron-Dink (Aug 28, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> And you’re the peak of intelligence?



You wouldnt know, would you? Youre a peak Tanny-Fukker, thats why you have your small-cokk in your Dads jizz-filled turd-tunnel. And your Mom?  What a swinging c0ck on  her, HUGE...  

Coward


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 28, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> Like any other loan, you took the loan, you fkn pay it back.  Student loan repayment program:  get your ass up and get a fkn job.  Somebody earlier said at least they're helping the lower and middle class.  Are you fkn kidding me?  The inflation and increased taxes to pay for all this shit are hurting them the most.
> 
> I'm gonna drop this here.  This is something most people don't consider in all this wonderful NWO socialist bullshit.  Bundy can verify the truthfulness of this.  Mrs. BRICKS and the Jr BRICKS (now adults) are from Russia/Soviet Union.  They avoid interaction with most Russians in America.  Why?  Because most of the Russians are shady.  Not all, but very many.  Why?  Because in Russia you have to be to survive.  You don't live in Russia, you survive.  What does that have to do with America?  Well, I paid off my u dergrad student loans, my grad school was paid for through military service contractually.  Now we have gov handouts.  I paid for and jumped through all the hoops to immigrate my wife and kids correctly and legally.  Now we have an open southern border and illegal immigrants (call them what they are) getting....gov handouts.  What signal does this send to me?  What signal does this send to Americans to be responsible for themselves.  Shit's gonna get shady fellas.
> 
> ...


I’m a shady bastard by nature


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 28, 2022)

Iron-Dink said:


> You wouldnt know, would you? Youre a peak Tanny-Fukker, thats why you have your small-cokk in your Dads jizz-filled turd-tunnel. And your Mom?  What a swinging c0ck on  her, HUGE...
> 
> Coward


God you're boring.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 28, 2022)

And probably small


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 28, 2022)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 28, 2022)

You guys elected a Potato as your President
Dont act all surprised and shit.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 29, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> You guys elected a Potato as your President
> Dont act all surprised and shit.



I don’t think anyone really voted for him. There was a lot of dumbfucks that blindly threw their vote for anyone other than Trump because their TV told them that Trump was a very very very bad man. And a lot of people apparently can’t do independent logical thinking on their own.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I don’t think anyone really voted for him. There was a lot of dumbfucks that blindly threw their vote for anyone other than Trump because their TV told them that Trump was a very very very bad man. And a lot of people apparently can’t do independent logical thinking on their own.



I know
I just like talking shit

Have you seen our Prime Minister up here?
Im realistically in no place to talk

On the bright side, at least its taking the heat off of Canadian idiocy... because we elected him 3 times


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 29, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I know
> I just like talking shit
> 
> Have you seen our Prime Minister up here?
> ...



Fuck, you’re right. I have a buddy that lives up there that fucking hates him. He wants to move back here so bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Aug 29, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> Like any other loan, you took the loan, you fkn pay it back.  Student loan repayment program:  get your ass up and get a fkn job.  Somebody earlier said at least they're helping the lower and middle class.  Are you fkn kidding me?  The inflation and increased taxes to pay for all this shit are hurting them the most.
> 
> I'm gonna drop this here.  This is something most people don't consider in all this wonderful NWO socialist bullshit.  Bundy can verify the truthfulness of this.  Mrs. BRICKS and the Jr BRICKS (now adults) are from Russia/Soviet Union.  They avoid interaction with most Russians in America.  Why?  Because most of the Russians are shady.  Not all, but very many.  Why?  Because in Russia you have to be to survive.  You don't live in Russia, you survive.  What does that have to do with America?  Well, I paid off my u dergrad student loans, my grad school was paid for through military service contractually.  Now we have gov handouts.  I paid for and jumped through all the hoops to immigrate my wife and kids correctly and legally.  Now we have an open southern border and illegal immigrants (call them what they are) getting....gov handouts.  What signal does this send to me?  What signal does this send to Americans to be responsible for themselves.  Shit's gonna get shady fellas.
> 
> ...



I've done business with a lot shady Russians in my youth.  It's not just the Russians though.  It's pretty much all the countries that were in the Soviet Bloc.  There are certain countries that I would argue are more shady than the Russians.  The pollocks come to mind as the most shady ethnicity I've done business with.  What I liked about the pollocks was their business sense.  At least the ones I did business with understood the importance of having legitimate jobs or businesses.  But yeah the USA is getting close to that point where you have to be shady to survive.  We're not quite there yet.  Right now you can still only be involved in legitimate activities and have a decent life.  Depending on the next few presidents we may be there in 10 to 15 years.  There is lots of different hustles you can have that while shady are not illegal.  

Slic.


----------



## Fatkid (Aug 29, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> This is the kind of shit Democrats do that make me want to vomit and smack them just as much as I want to vomit and smack GQP Trumpers when I hear their stupidity.
> 
> I love the if you make less than 125k/year single or 250k/year married you qualify for 10K relief or 30K (if you got the pell grant).  If you make more than 80k single and you can't pay back your student loans, you need a fucking budgeting course.
> 
> ...


Yes I owe just about 15 and I'll take it baby!!!! LFGGGGGG!!!!


----------



## Joliver (Aug 29, 2022)

Fatkid said:


> Yes I owe just about 15 and I'll take it baby!!!! LFGGGGGG!!!!



Out of curiosity, what degree did we pay for?


----------



## Kraken (Aug 29, 2022)

I'm infuriated over this nonsense. 500 BILLION over just 10 years! When my Daughter signed up for her loans, she had to take long and detailed web based courses that explained how loans work, how interest works, the real cost of loans and so on. It was actually quite good. 

This was a requirement; she couldn't get the loans otherwise. So kids have no ability to claim that they didn't know how much it would cost to have these loans. If they didn't know, that's on them.

I drove 90 minutes to work, then 90 minutes home, for years so I could go where the money was and pay for her college. Between that and her loans, she got her degree - a useful one - from a very good school. She had her first job lined up before graduation, and paid back her loans early. 

How stupid were we? 

I don't blame the colleges either. Supply and demand is a pretty simple concept. Colleges charge what they charge because the government is paying the bills, or at least enabling others to pay. When you short circuit the market, price inflation is the result. Government should stop paying the bills, and let the market control the cost of education.


----------



## CJ (Aug 29, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Out of curiosity, what degree did we pay for?


I want all these framed diplomas I paid for, so I can hang them in my office that I don't have.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 29, 2022)

all I really want to know is where are the shooters? Why hasnt anyone tried shooting this fake president commi fuck yet?


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 29, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> all I really want to know is where are the shooters? Why hasnt anyone tried shooting this fake president commi fuck yet?


Settle down MTG.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 29, 2022)

CJ said:


> I want all these framed diplomas I paid for, so I can hang them in my office that I don't have.



I've always wanted a PhD in women's studies from Wellesley. I can die a happy they now.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 29, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Settle down MTG.


i rather be mtg then mayor pete


----------



## CJ (Aug 29, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I've always wanted a PhD in women's studies from Wellesley. I can die a happy they now.


I once got into an argument while a little boozed up with a professor of women's studies at a small state college. The argument was at a pool, not the college. I'm not allowed in those places.

She was claiming that all swears were created by men and were insults about women, or some bullshit like that. Remember, I was drunk. So I said, rather loudly apparently... "Ok, then calling something a donkey dick licker is an attack towards women?"

Lots of drinks were spit out in the moment immediately after. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## CJ (Aug 29, 2022)

Oh, later on at that same pool party.. Mz Professor, yes Mz, because Miss or Mrs was NOT allowed, because "men" 🤪, her own daughter pushed her into the pool. 

We all clapped like excited seals.


----------



## CJ (Aug 29, 2022)

Oh how I hate that woman!!! 

I just creeped her FB page, and apparently she has a podcast. I'm sure it's a real treat.  😡😡😡


----------



## Joliver (Aug 29, 2022)

CJ said:


> Oh, later on at that same pool party.. Mz Professor, yes Mz, because Miss or Mrs was NOT allowed, because "men" 🤪, her own daughter pushed her into the pool.
> 
> We all clapped like excited seals.



They are insufferable.

My buddy's wife is an anthropologist. We were all in graduate school together. Me and buddy in engineering...his wife in anthropology. One weekend we were busting ass studying for finals...with a straight damn face, she berated us for not "kicking back and enjoying life...school isn't all about studying" and when we relented and stopped studying and took her to a bar...she bitched the entire time about women in stem.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 29, 2022)

Joliver said:


> They are insufferable.
> 
> My buddy's wife is an anthropologist. We were all in graduate school together. Me and buddy in engineering...his wife in anthropology. One weekend we were busting ass studying for finals...with a straight damn face, she berated us for not "kicking back and enjoying life...school isn't all about studying" and when we relented and stopped studying and took her to a bar...she bitched the entire time about women in stem.


Fuck I hate social science, it’s not even a science. 
It’s a bunch of pseudo intellectuals with opinions that speak their opinion with authority and receive funding that should go towards shit that matters


----------



## Joliver (Aug 29, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Fuck I hate social science, it’s not even a science.
> It’s a bunch of pseudo intellectuals with opinions that speak their opinion with authority and receive funding that should go towards shit that matters



At this point in my life, a degree is an appeal to authority. No different than someone at a bar saying "yeah...you could whip my ass, but I gotta buddy..." 

I hired an autistic polymath from my high school math team who couldn't attend university. I lied about his resume to get him on. He's still at work with me with his "degree"....which speaks volumes about the value of an HR "degree." He's authored 2 patents and eats the same subway sandwich in the floor of his cubicle every day. Or at least he was up to the point where they fired me. 

In summary "degree" should always have quotations or an asterisk beside it.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 29, 2022)

Honestly part of the reason the world is so fucked up now because of soft and pseudoscience like these social “science” fucktards.
They deny biology and genetics and we get laws and movements based off of their “findings”. 
The whole field should be thrown to the wolves and not be allowed in anywhere that’s for true education


----------



## Yano (Aug 29, 2022)

Joliver said:


> At this point in my life, a degree is an appeal to authority. No different than someone at a bar saying "yeah...you could whip my ass, but I gotta buddy..."
> 
> I hired an autistic polymath from my high school math team who couldn't attend university. I lied about his resume to get him on. He's still at work with me with his "degree"....which speaks volumes about the value of an HR "degree." He's authored 2 patents and eats the same subway sandwich in the floor of his cubicle every day. Or at least he was up to the point where they fired me.
> 
> In summary "degree" should always have quotations or an asterisk beside it.


I'd rather have a buddy named bubba than a degree any day of the week. You know when shit breaks bad that degree is just gonna hang on the wall. 

Shit breaks bad around bubba he gonna whup some ass ,, hell after the fight you give him gas money and a few beers he'll cut your grass ,, that's just how bubba's do.


----------



## Kraken (Aug 30, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I've always wanted a PhD in women's studies from Wellesley. I can die a happy they now.


It's "gender studies" now. Because, ya know, what's a "woman" anyhow? Complicated question that even a supreme court justice can't answer.


----------



## Fatkid (Sep 6, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Out of curiosity, what degree did we pay for?


Associates of Science


----------



## CJ (Sep 6, 2022)

Fatkid said:


> Associates of Science


We demand photocopies of said degree, framed in nice oak, and overnight priority shipped to each and every one of us. 

I will display these degrees that I'm paying for dammit!!!


----------



## Fatkid (Sep 6, 2022)

CJ said:


> We demand photocopies of said degree, framed in nice oak, and overnight priority shipped to each and every one of us.
> 
> I will display these degrees that I'm paying for dammit!!


 Honestly I'd be surprised if it actually goes through.


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 6, 2022)

Fatkid said:


> Honestly I'd be surprised if it actually goes through.


It's through in October is when they start the relief


----------



## CJ (Sep 6, 2022)

Fatkid said:


> Honestly I'd be surprised if it actually goes through.


It will, nobody will fight it directly.


----------



## Fatkid (Sep 6, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> It's through in October is when they start the relief


I'll be honest. I wish they would keep the money. Everytime they give out money shit hits the fan not too long after. I mean I got like 600 a few years ago and look at where we are at now.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Sep 6, 2022)

Fatkid said:


> Associates of Science



Did you get a $100k+ job immediately after college with that degree?  

Slic.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Sep 6, 2022)

Wouldn't it be a better investment to give $10k to all the welders, plumbers, electricians, etc who didn't need a degree in lesbian gender dance theory to get a job so they can get to that next level and make another $25k a year and add that onto people's student loans?  Well Billy we know you worked hard in college and you're struggling to pay your loans off but we're going to add another $10k so we can help the less fortunate that weren't able to go to college to get a job at Starbucks.  We'll just add that onto your principal of your loan..

Slic.


----------



## crido887 (Sep 6, 2022)

CJ said:


> We demand photocopies of said degree, framed in nice oak, and overnight priority shipped to each and every one of us.
> 
> I will display these degrees that I'm paying for dammit!!!


My degree is stuck between 2 pieces of cardboard for the past 10 years. Idk what to do with it.

Don't get me wrong. I make 6 figures a year but I dont need a piece of paper to prove anything.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 6, 2022)

Fatkid said:


> Associates of Science



I get veto power over the frame. Non-negotiable.


----------



## CJ (Sep 6, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I get veto power over the frame. Non-negotiable.


What's wrong with a nice red oak?


----------



## Joliver (Sep 6, 2022)

CJ said:


> What's wrong with a nice red oak?



Ok. But you'd have to agree that my 3d printer brrrr'ing up a frame between receivers has a clever bit of irony to it. 

*This comment will self destruct in 10 minutes.


----------



## CJ (Sep 6, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Ok. But you'd have to agree that my 3d printer brrrr'ing up a frame between receivers has a clever bit of irony to it.
> 
> *This comment will self destruct in 10 minutes.


Screenshot.... Just in time.  🔥


----------



## Joliver (Sep 6, 2022)

CJ said:


> Screenshot.... Just in time.  🔥



Well, shit. I'm just going to implicate you. I'm not going down alone.


----------



## CJ (Sep 6, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Well, shit. I'm just going to implicate you. I'm not going down alone.


I call top bunk in the cell


----------



## Joliver (Sep 6, 2022)

CJ said:


> I call top bunk in the cell



Oh...I though it was one of those "never take me alive" kind of things. I'm not stamping license plates at $2.15 an hour to pay off a lifetime of back taxes. Not gonna happen.


----------



## CJ (Sep 6, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Oh...I though it was one of those "never take me alive" kind of things. I'm not stamping license plates at $2.15 an hour to pay off a lifetime of back taxes. Not gonna happen.


I'm just going for the gay sex and racial tension.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 6, 2022)

CJ said:


> I'm just going for the gay sex and racial tension.



Always taking the hard way, eh CJ. I'm transitioning to a woman between my inevitable guilty verdict and lengthy sentencing. 

I'm not going to be locked in there with them. They are going to be locked in there with me.


----------



## CJ (Sep 6, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Always taking the hard way, eh CJ. I'm transitioning to a woman between my inevitable guilty verdict and lengthy sentencing.
> 
> I'm not going to be locked in there with them. They are going to be locked in there with me.


You slut


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2022)

Associate of Science??? So a two year degree in exactly what?


----------



## crido887 (Sep 7, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Associate of Science??? So a two year degree in exactly what?


No, work associates are scientists.

Therefore associate of science.


----------



## Pineapples4puss (Sep 7, 2022)

This is hilarious. 

I’m 24. Graduated 2 years ago with 80k in debt, never once used my degree. Which was my choice. Only reason I got it was for medical school which I have decided not to go. 

I worked my cock off in real estate and as a surgical tech. I went from making 50-60k a year to well over 125k in the last year of my life it’s insane the things I’ve done looking back. 

I am now back in school to make even more money and triple my salary by the time I’m 32. 

Not once did I ever complain about my loans. 

I worked my fucking cock off and now I’m not eligible because I became successful? It’s such a kick in the dick. I provide a life saving (to some degree) skill and I’m punished for it. 

Anyways if you think 10k of loan forgiveness is even going to make a difference you have no idea how money works anyways. If I’m worried about 10k when I’m 55 years old I fucked up and shouldn’t of been given the money in the first place… 

I’m not paying for some faggot because they thought it was a good idea to spend 100k to get a degree in music or journalism. But I’m the dick head because I’m “part of the problem”. 

Fuck these homos getting their shit paid off. Go make some money you pussies.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 7, 2022)

Pineapples4puss said:


> This is hilarious.
> 
> I’m 24. Graduated 2 years ago with 80k in debt, never once used my degree. Which was my choice. Only reason I got it was for medical school which I have decided not to go.
> 
> ...


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 7, 2022)

Pineapples4puss said:


> This is hilarious.
> 
> I’m 24. Graduated 2 years ago with 80k in debt, never once used my degree. Which was my choice. Only reason I got it was for medical school which I have decided not to go.
> 
> ...


Tell Biden to send me yours, big shot! 😂 My medieval literature degree isn't gonna pay it's self!


----------



## TODAY (Sep 7, 2022)

Pineapples4puss said:


> This is hilarious.
> 
> I’m 24. Graduated 2 years ago with 80k in debt, never once used my degree. Which was my choice. Only reason I got it was for medical school which I have decided not to go.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear about your cock loss


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 7, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Tell Biden to send me yours, big shot! 😂 My medieval literature degree isn't gonna pay it's self!


That guy is full of shit. 125K salary at 24 and will triple it by 32.


----------



## Pineapples4puss (Sep 7, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> That guy is full of shit. 125K salary at 24 and will triple it by 32.
> View attachment 27755





Look up what travel CRNAs do and their salary. 

Also learn how to invest..


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 7, 2022)

Pineapples4puss said:


> View attachment 27757
> 
> Look up what travel CRNAs do and their salary.
> 
> Also learn how to invest..


Is that pic supposed to prove your salary?  Why are you bringing investing into this? You lied about your salary now and you are delusional to think you will triple that fake salary in 8 years.


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 7, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> That guy is full of shit. 125K salary at 24 and will triple it by 32.
> View attachment 27755


I just want to make sure I get a piece of that sweet sweet giant Salary! @Pineapples4puss I will right you medieval poetry!!


----------



## Pineapples4puss (Sep 7, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Is that pic supposed to prove your salary?  Why are you bringing investing into this? You lied about your salary now and you are delusional to think you will triple that fake salary in 8 years.


Drama queen fits you. 

I am a liar. I want to impress you I’m sorry you caught me. 

I made a point to bring it up as that’s what a degree is supposed to be. An investment. Also instead of spending money like a dumb ass invest it. Spend later. 

Entire point of the post was if you do something useful and work hard at it and master it you will be successful which nobody my age thinks anymore. 

But It will in-fact triple with a doctorates degree. 

You being ignorant isn’t my problem. You’ll learn one day even though it’s probably too late for you


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 7, 2022)

Pineapples4puss said:


> Drama queen fits you.
> 
> I am a liar. I want to impress you I’m sorry you caught me.
> 
> ...


So what’s your salary?


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 7, 2022)

Pineapples4puss said:


> Drama queen fits you.
> 
> I am a liar. I want to impress you I’m sorry you caught me.
> 
> ...


I'm ignorant because you are a liar? I'm doing just fine bro. You are the ignorant one.
BTW it is possible to make what you say in the time frames so I was wrong on that. I don't believe however that YOU are in this category. So suck on that dope.


----------



## Pineapples4puss (Sep 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> So what’s your salary?


I get paid in suck jobs and pocket lint. 

About 1 suck job an hour and 3 Levi’s jeans pockets worth an hour.


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 7, 2022)

Pineapples4puss said:


> Drama queen fits you.
> 
> I am a liar. I want to impress you I’m sorry you caught me.
> 
> ...


In the medieval times, there were patrons of the arts. Someone how would sponsor artists. Are you looking to sponsor a medieval poet? I'm trying to pay my loans so I can flex on an internet forum. PM if you are interested. 

P.S. I have the garb if that does anything for you 😂


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 7, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> In the medieval times, there were patrons of the arts. Someone how would sponsor artists. Are you looking to sponsor a medieval poet? I'm trying to pay my loans so I can flex on an internet forum. PM if you are interested.
> 
> P.S. I have the garb if that does anything for you 😂


This smells like a Pigeon type post with the PM me stuff


----------



## crido887 (Sep 7, 2022)

Pineapples4puss said:


> This is hilarious.
> 
> I’m 24. Graduated 2 years ago with 80k in debt, never once used my degree. Which was my choice. Only reason I got it was for medical school which I have decided not to go.
> 
> ...


That's your fault for not getting a bachelor's in cartography.

Should have gotten a degree that doesn't contribute to society


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 7, 2022)

Saw this guy in Atlanta talking to the air and panhandling and I was all like you just need to pull yourself by your bootstraps pussy. 
I really showed him.


----------



## TODAY (Sep 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Saw this guy in Atlanta talking to the air and panhandling and I was all like you just need to pull yourself by your bootstraps pussy.
> I really showed him.


That was me


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 7, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> This smells like a Pigeon type post with the PM me stuff
> 
> View attachment 27762


I'm just selling irresponsible art 🤣 is that against the rules now too?! 😔


----------



## Pineapples4puss (Sep 7, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I'm ignorant because you are a liar? I'm doing just fine bro. You are the ignorant one.
> BTW it is possible to make what you say in the time frames so I was wrong on that. I don't believe however that YOU are in this category. So suck on that dope.


I follow the advice of more experienced people than me and sometimes you get lucky. 

All I can say is I capitalized on opportunities presented to me. 

Plus it pays to know how to suck a golf ball through a garden hose. I know that’ll get you in my PMs. 



Slabiathan said:


> In the medieval times, there were patrons of the arts. Someone how would sponsor artists. Are you looking to sponsor a medieval poet? I'm trying to pay my loans so I can flex on an internet forum. PM if you are interested.
> 
> P.S. I have the garb if that does anything for you 😂


If you have giant tits and strong hands to hold my hips and make me feel secure we can work something out.


----------



## CJ (Sep 7, 2022)

Pineapples4puss said:


> This is hilarious.
> 
> I’m 24. Graduated 2 years ago with 80k in debt, never once used my degree. Which was my choice. Only reason I got it was for medical school which I have decided not to go.
> 
> ...


That was a good vent!!!  🤣


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 7, 2022)

Pineapples4puss said:


> I follow the advice of more experienced people than me and sometimes you get lucky.
> 
> All I can say is I capitalized on opportunities presented to me.
> 
> ...


I do have pretty big tits! I'll prepare the soliloquies!


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 7, 2022)

Pineapples4puss said:


> View attachment 27757
> 
> Look up what travel CRNAs do and their salary.
> 
> Also learn how to invest..


What does this mean besides you're broke?

Learn to invest?  You only have 15K and trying to brag. Whoopty-fuckin-doo


----------



## crido887 (Sep 7, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> That guy is full of shit. 125K salary at 24 and will triple it by 32.
> View attachment 27755


Northern California nurses clear 130k a year without overtime fresh out of school. Just saying....


That's with a minimum of an associate's degree if they land a job


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 7, 2022)

crido887 said:


> Northern California nurses clear 130k a year without overtime fresh out of school. Just saying....
> 
> 
> That's with a minimum of an associate's degree if they land a job


Yeah, I said I was wrong about that but I still think pussypineapple is a liar.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 7, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> What does this mean besides you're broke?
> 
> Learn to invest?  You only have 15K and trying to brag. Whoopty-fuckin-doo


yeah, that didnt prove shit. if you are going to do that, show an account or an INVESTMENT with at least 300k in it, and even that is not impressive.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 7, 2022)

CJ said:


> That was a good vent!!!  🤣


----------



## Pineapples4puss (Sep 7, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> What does this mean besides you're broke?
> 
> Learn to invest?  You only have 15K and trying to brag. Whoopty-fuckin-doo





lifter6973 said:


> yeah, that didnt prove shit. if you are going to do that, show an account or an INVESTMENT with at least 300k in it, and even that is not impressive.


The only reason I am going back to school is to increase my salary to then take out more loans to buy real estate.. if speaking long term. 

Plus I enjoy my job so why not even though I hate working for someone else. 

The investment comment was towards the degree. 

Don’t invest 100k+ in a degree which will pay you 40k a year if you can even get a job. 

You guys are extremely fragile if you took any of this as bragging. The people I am talking about are my peers and even some of my friends. It’s embarrassing to grow up and go to school with this shit. 

Entire point of my post was to say go do something useful and figure it out yourself instead of bitching and moaning about having to “work” 40 hours a week from home and make 60k a year banking on the fact someone else will bail you out. 

If I wanted to brag I’d post about my Mercedes and apartment I just closed on… now I’m just being a dick head.

Anyways that’s my piece. None of this was supposed to be a flex.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 7, 2022)

Pineapples4puss said:


> The only reason I am going back to school is to increase my salary to then take out more loans to buy real estate.. if speaking long term.
> 
> Plus I enjoy my job so why not even though I hate working for someone else.
> 
> ...


Bragging about a Mercedes’ and an apartment?


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 7, 2022)

Maybe if you didn’t waste money a Mercedes you could’ve bought a house


----------



## CJ (Sep 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Bragging about a Mercedes’ and an apartment?


Yeah, that part made me roll my eyes too. 🙄


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 7, 2022)

Pineapples4puss said:


> The only reason I am going back to school is to increase my salary to then take out more loans to buy real estate.. if speaking long term.
> 
> Plus I enjoy my job so why not even though I hate working for someone else.
> 
> ...


You're explaining your whole life to strangers on the internet, but we are the "fragile" ones?  lol

A Mercedes and an apartment.. Whoopty-fuckin-doo


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Bragging about a Mercedes’ and an apartment?


@CJ which side, you liked this post and the one before it? Just curious.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Maybe if you didn’t waste money a Mercedes you could’ve bought a house


He's smarter than your average peanut in the turd though. He knows what he's doing. He aint flexin.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 7, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> You're explaining your whole life to strangers on the internet, but we are the "fragile" ones?  lol
> 
> A Mercedes and an apartment.. Whoopty-fuckin-doo


yeah, he is flexin but he aint flexin but also, I have seen nothing impressive from him so there's that.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 7, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> He's smarter than your average peanut in the turd though. He knows what he's doing. He aint flexin.


Yeah he’s all about investments which is why he bought a Mercedes and is renting an apartment.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Yeah he’s all about investments which is why he bought a Mercedes and is renting an apartment.


----------



## TODAY (Sep 7, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> yeah, he is flexin but he aint flexin but also, I have seen nothing impressive from him so there's that.


He posted his Chase snapshot 😂


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 7, 2022)

TODAY said:


> He posted his Chase snapshot 😂


----------



## Pineapples4puss (Sep 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Maybe if you didn’t waste money a Mercedes you could’ve bought a house


I Did not want a house other wise I would of bought one. Plus the comps made sense. 

I’ve noticed this is a bunch of old frustrated men who say good morning to each other in a chat room… kinda gay. 

I’d be on here in a chat room too smacking my head off the wall If I had to go home to a fat wife and get bitched at every day after work. I feel for you. 



TODAY said:


> He posted his Chase snapshot 😂


Being called a liar and blatantly disproving the old men is just fun. 

Thank you all for the entertainment today.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 7, 2022)

Pineapples4puss said:


> I Did not want a house other wise I would of bought one. Plus the comps made sense.
> 
> I’ve noticed this is a bunch of old frustrated men who say good morning to each other in a chat room… kinda gay.
> 
> ...


You think an apartment and a Mercedes are wise investments?


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 7, 2022)

Pineapples4puss said:


> I Did not want a house other wise I would of bought one. Plus the comps made sense.
> 
> I’ve noticed this is a bunch of old frustrated men who say good morning to each other in a chat room… kinda gay.
> 
> ...


----------



## CJ (Sep 7, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> @CJ which side, you liked this post and the one before it? Just curious.


No sides, I liked his post, minus the Mercedes and Apartment part. So I still have it a 👍. I don't have to like every single part of a post to do that. If there's some really fukked up parts though, I'll leave it alone. 

And I 👍 the post mocking his Mercedes and Apartment reference, as I thought that that was an unnecessary add on.


----------



## Pineapples4puss (Sep 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You think an apartment and a Mercedes are wise investments?


Apartment yes. I will make money on it in the future. I do not rent. I own. Got lucky on it. Needs some work though. 

Mercedes fuck no. Gas is expensive. Maintaining it, etc. no reason to be driving that. That was a fun purchase for myself. It was supposed to be a sonata..

Also @CJ it was unneeded that’s why I did it. Just to be a dick head and add to the banter and shit talk.


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 7, 2022)

Pineapples4puss said:


> I Did not want a house other wise I would of bought one. Plus the comps made sense.
> 
> I’ve noticed this is a bunch of old frustrated men who say good morning to each other in a chat room… kinda gay.
> 
> ...


We still on for you to be my patron though? I'm trying to upgrade from my 97 Accord.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 7, 2022)

Pineapples4puss said:


> Apartment yes. I will make money on it in the future. I do not rent. I own. Got lucky on it. Needs some work though.
> 
> Mercedes fuck no. Gas is expensive. Maintaining it, etc. no reason to be driving that. That was a fun purchase for myself. It was supposed to be a sonata..
> 
> Also @CJ it was unneeded that’s why I did it. Just to be a dick head and add to the banter and shit talk.


You own the apartment outright or paying a mortgage? You are the beacon of success. I want to be just like you when I make up bullshit.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 7, 2022)

Pineapples4puss said:


> View attachment 27757
> 
> Look up what travel CRNAs do and their salary.
> 
> Also learn how to invest..


Seriously?  Dude, if youvreallyvare a CRNA i wouldnt boast about that.  Been doing anesthesia 26 years, pulling about 3xs that much per month, with 150 days off at least per year.  If I actually did locums and traveled I could double what I make.  You doing shift work stool monkey shit under MDA supervision?


----------



## Pineapples4puss (Sep 7, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> You own the apartment outright or paying a mortgage? You are the beacon of success. I want to be just like you when I make up bullshit.


I am paying a mortgage. Plan to live there a few years.

Eventually a renter will pay the mortgage down or I will sell it after it is finished. 

Is it that mind boggling…?


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 7, 2022)

Pineapples4puss said:


> I am paying a mortgage. Plan to live there a few years.
> 
> Eventually a renter will pay the mortgage down or I will sell it after it is finished.
> 
> Is it that mind boggling…?


Not at all but you don't technically own it now do you?


----------



## Pineapples4puss (Sep 7, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> Seriously?  Dude, if youvreallyvare a CRNA i wouldnt boast about that.  Been doing anesthesia 26 years, pulling about 3xs that much per month, with 150 days off at least per year.  If I actually did locums and traveled I could double what I make.  You doing shift work stool monkey shit under MDA supervision?


I am a surgical tech in nursing school… I never claimed to be a CRNA. I claimed to be making an attempt at it.

We will see how it goes. But you’re living my dream.

Edit: a travel surgical tech or I work locums.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 7, 2022)

Pineapples4puss said:


> I am a surgical tech in nursing school… I never claimed to be a CRNA. I claimed to be making an attempt at it.
> 
> We will see how it goes. But you’re living my pipe dream.


Fixed


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 7, 2022)

Pineapples4puss said:


> I am paying a mortgage. Plan to live there a few years.
> 
> Eventually a renter will pay the mortgage down or I will sell it after it is finished.
> 
> Is it that mind boggling…?


You’ll lose money with that trying to rent it out.
You make money owning the building not a unit.
It is mind boggling?


----------



## CJ (Sep 7, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> Seriously?  Dude, if youvreallyvare a CRNA i wouldnt boast about that.  Been doing anesthesia 26 years, pulling about 3xs that much per month, with 150 days off at least per year.  If I actually did locums and traveled I could double what I make.  You doing shift work stool monkey shit under MDA supervision?


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 7, 2022)

For somebody who is all about investing you’re not really good at it


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> For somebody who is all about investing you’re not really good at it


What do we know? We are old and know nothing. He is 20 whatever and knows everything, lol.


----------



## Pineapples4puss (Sep 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You’ll lose money with that trying to rent it out.
> You make money owning the building not a unit.
> It is mind boggling?


I am on the fence with this. But I agree a single unit will not make it worth while. I won’t make much with a renter but they will pay the mortgage down if I decide to keep it that long. 

Rent in my area is expensive as fuck. In the entire city for that matter. 

Either way the purchase price was too good to pass. Also close to the guy I bought it from. 

Also never claimed to be a investor.. it was just a mind set of getting a bang for your buck…


----------



## Joliver (Sep 7, 2022)

Investmenting is important and shit. I agree, fellow rich person.


----------



## Pineapples4puss (Sep 7, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> What do we know? We are old and know nothing. He is 20 whatever and knows everything, lol.


75% of this thread nobody is even reading. I blatantly said I learn from more experienced older people and copy them essentially. I am very open to advice when it is from someone worth while… 

Again that good ole classic boomer attitude. 

“These fucking 20 year old liberals fuck aye brother.”


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 7, 2022)

Pineapples4puss said:


> I am a surgical tech in nursing school… I never claimed to be a CRNA. I claimed to be making an attempt at it.
> 
> We will see how it goes. But you’re living my dream.
> 
> Edit: a travel surgical tech or I work locums.


Good career move., youll be happy with that.  Should've mentioned that to begin with, I wouldn't have blasted off on you.  I have avoided disclosing, and I won't, what I actually make on this board, but suffice it to say my degrees were worth it.  I paid off my undergrad myself and for my MS I did time in the Navy.


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 7, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Investmenting is important and shit. I agree, fellow rich person.
> 
> 
> View attachment 27779


Holy Shit Jol! I bet you have a few Mercedes and apartments!


----------



## Pineapples4puss (Sep 7, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> Good career move., youll be happy with that.  Should've mentioned that to begin with, I wouldn't have blasted off on you.  I have avoided disclosing, and I won't, what I actually make on this board, but suffice it to say my degrees were worth it.  I paid off my undergrad myself and for my MS I did time in the Navy.


I believe I did mention it. Probably got eaten up by the 6 brain cells smacking their dicks on the key board. 

I love talking to you guys in the OR. Got nothing but respect.  Always good people to be around and usually happily to chat and help out with which direction to go. Plus awesome stories. 

Sadly they changed the program to a doctorate degree and added another year of schooling. You did it right though. We’ll see if I make it all the way. It’s a long climb up.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 7, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Holy Shit Jol! I bet you have a few Mercedes and apartments!



Close. I have a Mercedes emblem key chain and live in my mom's basement until some of my other investments pay off. I've got a few irons in the fire. Side hustles and whatnot. 

I bought a gallon of gas for $1.85 about 2 years ago and it's worth a fiver now. Shits really looking up for me..


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 7, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Investmenting is important and shit. I agree, fellow rich person.
> 
> 
> View attachment 27779


Are interested in being a Parton of the arts perhaps? For the low cost of $8!


----------



## 1bigun11 (Sep 7, 2022)

I got a house and a Harley.

And I am a boomer

And I am flexing in my avatar, lol


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 7, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Close. I have a Mercedes emblem key chain and live in my mom's basement until some of my other investments pay off. I've got a few irons in the fire. Side hustles and whatnot.
> 
> I bought a gallon of gas for $1.85 about 2 years ago and it's worth a fiver now. Shits really looking up for me..


I hope I can get there one day.

Its not a Mercedes emblem, but I hustled and got a 1990 Dodge Ram.. It's a real bitch to wear all day as a necklace and to big for a keychain


----------



## Joliver (Sep 7, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> I hope I can get there one day.
> 
> Its not a Mercedes emblem, but I hustled and got a 1990 Dodge Ram.. It's a real bitch to wear all day as a necklace and to big for a keychain
> 
> View attachment 27780


Keep on keeping on, my dude. We all gotta start somewhere. I started with the antenna from a 1986 Ford probe. Now look at me....😐


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 7, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Investmenting is important and shit. I agree, fellow rich person.
> 
> 
> View attachment 27779


Have I told you that I want to hump you


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 7, 2022)

Pineapples4puss said:


> I believe I did mention it. Probably got eaten up by the 6 brain cells smacking their dicks on the key board.
> 
> I love talking to you guys in the OR. Got nothing but respect.  Always good people to be around and usually happily to chat and help out with which direction to go. Plus awesome stories.
> 
> Sadly they changed the program to a doctorate degree and added another year of schooling. You did it right though. We’ll see if I make it all the way. It’s a long climb up.


You won't. You are dumb. For now though, you have a pipe dream. Congratulations.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 7, 2022)

And yet another UGBB thread devolves to the Jr. High level.........


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 7, 2022)

@Human_Backhoe


----------



## CJ (Sep 7, 2022)

Bunch of posts moved to the Flame Forum. 

Continue the bullshit there, anything in regards to that after this point and you'll be banned from replying to this thread further.


----------



## Big-paul (Sep 7, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> This is the kind of shit Democrats do that make me want to vomit and smack them just as much as I want to vomit and smack GQP Trumpers when I hear their stupidity


Exactly. Unfortunately  neither  political  party represents  the majority  of Americans. I paid my student  loans and I received  no tax incentives  to buy any of my vehicles. This is only the beginning, but the only difference  between  the 2 parties  is who benefits  from the bankrupting  of our nation.  The gop blows the wealthy  and corporate  America.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Sep 7, 2022)

Big-paul said:


> Exactly. Unfortunately  neither  political  party represents  the majority  of Americans. I paid my student  loans and I received  no tax incentives  to buy any of my vehicles. This is only the beginning, but the only difference  between  the 2 parties  is who benefits  from the bankrupting  of our nation.  The gop blows the wealthy  and corporate  America.


I agree. The left wing and the right wing are part of the same corrupt bird.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 9, 2022)

Too early? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Sep 10, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> That guy is full of shit. 125K salary at 24 and will triple it by 32.
> View attachment 27755



It can be done if he's in real estate.  I know plenty of people that make more than that.  I know guys that quit a $150k a year job to go into real estate and make more.  A good friend of mine was an engineer of some sort making $150k a year and he quit his job to go into real estate with another friend of mine.  

Slic.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Sep 10, 2022)

I became a patron of the arts when I was a teenager.  I went from doing shots of patron to making those fancy margarita things.  Patron can be used for many artsy type things.

Slic.


----------

